# New Pigeon Rescue Magazine!



## Niel (May 25, 2005)

A 20-page beautifully illustrated (by Maggie & Lyn at Pigeon Recovery) mag, covering the history of the pigeon, first aid, treatment - even a kids' page! Best still, all the money goes to Save the Trafalgar Square Pigeons!!

See http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=230073713590&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Neil, I have ordered a few copies to be left lying around in strategic places.

I owe Pigeon Recovery a lot as they were my only source of information when I found my first PMV pigeon. The information that they provided was concise and straightforward.

Cynthia


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Can someone in the US or elsewhere buy one?What would be the US rate, and can it be shipped here as well?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'd say just go for it, Victor. If you're not supposed to, it's not like they can take away your birthday or ????......

fp

Here you go:

http://pages.ebay.co.uk/help/buy/intl-buy-ov.html


----------



## Niel (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Cynthia, your order came through fine.

Victor - yes, I'll send them anywhere!! Can only really stretch to free postage in the UK though; £1 extra will cover postage to Europe and £2 ($4) to anywhere else in the world.

Cheers,

Niel


----------



## Niel (May 25, 2005)

Just had a thought; if anyone wants a copy (or copies!) but they're not registered with and don't want to join eBay, just send an email via the Contact Us page at www.savethepigeons.org, telling us what you want and paying via the Paypal link if that's easier. We're flexible and just want to get the magazine's information out wherever we can


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I can get it through ebay, will right now.
Thanks.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It doesn't let me buy it. I need to enter the shipping cost.
How much would that be?

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Reti, 


At about 3/4rs of the way to the bottom of the page, it says -


"Will dispatch to Worldwide. Contact the seller for additional postage costs and services."


...with the words 'Contact the seller' being highlighted in 'blue'...being a clickable link.


So, just write them via that link and they can let you know what to do or how to do it.


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## RyanGSP (Jan 3, 2007)

Pigeon Rescue?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

RyanGSP said:


> Pigeon Rescue?



Yes, Ryan, pigeons sometimes require medical intervention for various reasons.
I suspect that you are aware of this and are being insensitive to the community
you are posting here with:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=172470&postcount=10

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=172469&postcount=9

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, indeed, there are pigeon rescue groups and individual pigeon rescue people. Here at Pigeon-Talk, there are many thousands of posts about pigeons that have been rescued and what was needed to assist them.

There are a couple of Yahoogroups lists dedicated to pigeon rescue.

There is the Urban Wildlife Society which is largely dedicated to pigeons .. give it a read .. http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org

There is the 911 Pigeon Alert list which has been hugely successful in getting banded pigeons returned to their owners thanks to the people who rescued the pigeons.

This particular thread was started to raise funds to help save the Trafalgar Square pigeons in London.

So, yes, pigeon rescue is for real.

Terry


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Can this be purchased from anywhere other than e-bay. I have a major problem with e-bay, and I won't ever purchase anything from that site again.

I am really interested in getting my grubbing little hands on a copy plus helping out STTSP.

Michelle


----------



## Niel (May 25, 2005)

> It doesn't let me buy it. I need to enter the shipping cost.
> How much would that be?


Hi Reti,

Shipping to the USA is £2 ($4).



> Can this be purchased from anywhere other than e-bay.


Michelle - yes, just email us via the website (www.savethepigeons.org) telling us you want a copy and then pay via the "donate" link on the Home Page or, as you're in Britain, just drop us a line and enclose a cheque or postal order.

Our address is:

STTSP
BM Pigeon
London
WC1N 3XX

All the best!!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Niel said:


> A 20-page beautifully illustrated (by Maggie & Lyn at Pigeon Recovery) mag,


Hi Niel,

Are Maggie and Lyn the ladies in Sutton? That is where I think Pigeon Recovery is? Can you advise?

Thanks

Tania x


----------



## Niel (May 25, 2005)

> Are Maggie and Lyn the ladies in Sutton? That is where I think Pigeon Recovery is? Can you advise?


Hi Tania,

Yes, that's them!! Their full details and a map, should anyone need to take a bird there, are at the following link:

http://www.savethepigeons.org/sickbirds.html

Cheers,

Niel


----------



## Niel (May 25, 2005)

For anyone who, astonishingly, managed to resist the temptation to buy immediately and now wants to get their hands on a copy, please note it's been re-listed as the old listing only has a few hours to run.

The new listing is at:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=230076239862&rd=1&rd=1

Cheers, Niel


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Niel,

Thanks for confirming that. I have never been there but when the wildlife hopsital that I take any injured pigeons was looking like it may close in 2005, I was desperate to find somewhere else to take any I found.

Luckily the hospital got some funds and is still open but I always wondered if the ladies were still there in Sutton as a sort of backup for me.

A colleague of mine took a starling there once. I know not a pigeon, but she hoped that they would look after it. I am sure they did. She left some money there too.

Tania x


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I recieved my copies today and they are very good!

I had wanted to produce an educationale leaflet to leave casually at various places, but this magazine is a much better idea, people are more tempted by magazines than the hundreds of leaflets that are left around.

The illustrations are beautiful (I particularly liked the squab!) and the content is simple but very helpful.

Thanks Neil!

Cynthia


----------



## Niel (May 25, 2005)

In case anyone missed the magazine first time around, we've re-printed it - in fact it's been so popular another re-print looks inevitable! Anyway, go to this link and order your copy while stocks last!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=230144953747&rd=1&rd=1


----------

